#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  Thai language lessons in Chiang Mai

## DrB0b

Does anybody know anywhere that does Thai Language evening classes in Chiang Mai? Everywhere I've looked only does daytime classes and I normally work until about 7pm. I've got as far as I'm likely to get with books and Rosetta Stone and it's time get professional help.  The relatives speak Muang al the time so I don't get  any help there.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
i think they all close early Bob.
you would probably be better off going the private route.

----------


## Thetyim

miss mueanfan  
     Email 	mueanfan.ch@hotmail.com 
     City / Location 	thapae road  
     Phone 	0871903788  
     Description 	     SAWATDEE KA'
lady thai teacher,conversation/read/writting,speak thai easily!
i've been teacher 4years in school.
200b/hr,180b/hr,if you take 7hrs
learn&sanuk
please contact me!

----------


## friscofrankie

AUA does privates for about 250 per hour.  I took some for writing.  They were helpful & effective even for speech and listening as well.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
but closed before 7.00?

The cm city life ran a review of Thai language centres a few years back and cornerstone came out way ahead in every aspect.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

here's the link.
it's pretty scathing of AUA but I have no idea if there were ulterior motives.
ChiangMai Citylife - - Get to know Chiang Mai better with these in-depth articles about Chiang Mai, Thailand.

----------


## friscofrankie

> ^ but closed before 7.00?


You can get privates in your home, office where ever.  Think it's up to the teacher to schedule.  worth a call.
As a far as City Life?  I've never been too impressed with the accuracy or the impartiality of anything they ever publish.
My opinion with AUA  here is based solely private one-on-one lessons. The teacher I had was good. in a few hours she had me understanding and hearing tones and knowing how to transcribe the correct combinations of initial consonants, vowels and finals.  After in about 20 hrs I could take dictation pretty good never did my home work either.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> never did my home work either.


Naughty boy! Did you get spanked?

----------


## Little Chuchok

Little Chiang Mai : Park of  Edutainment
_Little Chiang Mai Co.,  Ltd._
_Little Chiang Mai Learning &  Training Hub_
_Little Chiang Mai Animation &  Sound Studios_
_Tel. 0 5311 0123, 08 4150  5540

littlechiangmai@yahoo.com
_

----------


## friscofrankie

> Did you get spanked?


For the Brits bent that way: Spanking is extra

----------


## Begbie

> Does anybody know anywhere that does Thai Language evening classes in Chiang Mai? Everywhere I've looked only does daytime classes and I normally work until about 7pm. I've got as far as I'm likely to get with books and Rosetta Stone and it's time get professional help.  The relatives speak Muang al the time so I don't get  any help there.



Well now DrBob, after having us believe you were an expert on all things Thai we now find out you can't even speak the language.  :yerman:

----------


## Little Chuchok

^ A lot can happen in three years.

----------


## Begbie

> ^ A lot can happen in three years.


The conman has been rumbled. This is definately a job for Drummond. What if DrBob had been an airline pilot? 

I expect to see a clip of DrBob, speaking very bad Thai, on the internet within 24 hours.

----------


## DrB0b

> ^ A lot can happen in three years.


Indeed, Begbie must bored stiff if he's bothering to revive 3 year old threads  :Smile: 

FWIW, I did find this chap, Pattara Suttajit, How to Learn Thai | Thai language learning material and classes in Chiang Mai, Thailand. Excellent teacher, situated in the Santitam area, not far from Central on Huay Kaew.

----------


## nigelandjan

> Spanking is extra


How much ????

----------


## Begbie

> Originally Posted by Little Chuchok
> 
> 
> ^ A lot can happen in three years.
> 
> 
> Indeed, Begbie must bored stiff if he's bothering to revive 3 year old threads 
> 
> FWIW, I did find this chap, Pattara Suttajit, How to Learn Thai | Thai language learning material and classes in Chiang Mai, Thailand. Excellent teacher, situated in the Santitam area, not far from Central on Huay Kaew.


Just trying to inject a bit of levity into what has become increasingly a very dull place. 

I'm bored with Thai, know any good muang teachers?

----------


## julietmarly

I'm interested in learning to speak Thai. I want to learn more than just  phrases, my goal is to achieve a conversational level fluency. I know  there is language learning computer software out there, but I'd prefer  to learn from a real person. Does anyone know of Thai language classes  in the Los Angeles area?

----------

